# Walnut logs



## HVGameCalls (Feb 18, 2016)

Got home around noon today and decided to take the walnut tree down.It wasn't a very big tree but should yield some nice lumber.Got two 8 foot logs and lots of stuff to get turning blanks from.Trying to decide whether to take it to the mill or to buy an Alaskan Mill for the chainsaw.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 18, 2016)

Man, I'd take even that pile of small logs in the last pic! With that much sap, there's some great contrast for various turnings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2016)

Wonderful rounds! Hope you don't burn all of them! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2016)

Wooo.....that is some nice stuff there.

If you buy the chainsaw mill, just think of all the money you can put in your pocket instead of a strangers pocket....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 19, 2016)

Wide sapwood means a fast growing tree. Yard trees whose roots found a food supply. The heartwood looks nice and dark. Yummy! Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 19, 2016)

That's some nice dark walnut! It'll be nice to see what you get out of it! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh my, that sure is pretty wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 19, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2016)

Love wide sap in my walnut. Mine don't usually have a real wide sap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 19, 2016)

Don't forget to seal the ends. 

If you have a big saw, or plan to get one, then it might be worth waiting and milling them on your own. I love my alaskan mill, and as long as you don't set unrealistic expectations on the capabilities of an alaskan mill, you'll love it as well. Just takes a big saw to run one, and it's not all that fast. But it's enjoyable, even when it's 100 out and you're soaking wet with sweat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2016)

If your saw is big enough I'd get the Alaskan mill. You'll always be able to mill found wood then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice logs for darned sure. Although I don't know a thing about walnut I think I'd run a metal detector over them. I'm guessing by the stain that you have metal in the log on the right in the second picture

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 19, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Don't forget to seal the ends.
> 
> If you have a big saw, or plan to get one, then it might be worth waiting and milling them on your own. I love my alaskan mill, and as long as you don't set unrealistic expectations on the capabilities of an alaskan mill, you'll love it as well. Just takes a big saw to run one, and it's not all that fast. But it's enjoyable, even when it's 100 out and you're soaking wet with sweat.


I sealed the rounds and the logs with AS2 after I took the pictures.My current saw isn't nearly big enough to mill these logs with.Looking at getting a bigger saw and an Alaskan Mill and milling them on my own.Haven't decided on which saw to get yet but that will be for another discussion.


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 19, 2016)

justallan said:


> Nice logs for darned sure. Although I don't know a thing about walnut I think I'd run a metal detector over them. I'm guessing by the stain that you have metal in the log on the right in the second picture


I was thinking the same thing after seeing the stains.I run a metal detector all around the log and couldn't get nothing.I guess I will know for sure when I get in to it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 19, 2016)

HVGameCalls said:


> I run a metal detector all around the log and couldn't get nothing.I guess I will know for sure when I get in to it.


I use this kind of metal detector. Has never failed to let me know if there is metal in a log.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 19, 2016)

@HVGameCalls , just fyi but granberg currently has a 3 week backorder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 19, 2016)

Some pretty looking walnut!!! Nice score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2016)

@HVGameCalls , That looks like a freightliner classic in your avatar. That was the last truck I drove over the road, I loved that truck, 13 speed was bad ass going through the mountains and the long wheel base rode so nice. But it didn't turn for shite! It was red and had the big stacks too, I miss that truck.


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 19, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> @HVGameCalls , That looks like a freightliner classic in your avatar. That was the last truck I drove over the road, I loved that truck, 13 speed was bad ass going through the mountains and the long wheel base rode so nice. But it didn't turn for shite! It was red and had the big stacks too, I miss that truck.


That's a 2016 Freightliner Coranado.She pulls like a work horse got 550hp DD15 Detroit and an 13 speed.I love it.I make a lot of trips up into Pennsylvania and New York state and don't have no trouble pulling the mountains up through there.You are right the long wheelbase really helps them to ride good but she sure doesn't turn very good with that long nose.Been in a few tight places that a big truck shouldn't be but got it put in without messing anything up.That's the only bad thing about being a Carpet Hauler is going to places that were never meant for a Big Truck.


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 19, 2016)

@woodtickgreg here's a little better picture of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2016)

Ahh, the Coronado, she's a beaut! The classic xl I piloted had a detroit as well. I ran east coast with her mostly. went through pa and ny twice a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice looking rig.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Mar 15, 2016)

That is some gorgeous stuff if u mill it into planks I be very interested in one


----------



## Standingtall Woodworks (Mar 24, 2016)

The Alaskan Sawmill is a great thing to have if you only use it from time to time. Otherwise if you plan on slabbing up logs often then a Woodmizer or similar style mill would be your best option. I use my Alaskan mill to cut logs as big as 50" across and 15' in length. But I don't do that everyday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

